# anything but



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting tired of seeing ideal penis at the link, sheesh!


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

The ideal penis is one that works.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Thread envy.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Spare the rod and spoil the thread?


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Seems like an "ideal penis" is one that satisfies your wife. Who cares how long or thick it is as long as she loves it?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

michzz said:


> Spare the rod and spoil the thread?


Who has the longest thread?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

thummper said:


> Seems like an "ideal penis" is one that satisfies your wife. Who cares how long or thick it is as long as she loves it?


Well I'd quite like it to be mine KWIM.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

michzz said:


> Getting tired of seeing ideal penis at the link, sheesh!


What I think is fascinating is the term, " Ideal Penis."

It is meant to imply that if you fall below you are somehow inadequate and hence , insecure..
If you fall above , you are a freak , hence undesirable by most women.

Interestingly, the smallest region on the chart represented the
" Ideal Penis."
In other words, statistically ,very few men actually have the ideal penis.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it's obvious that mine is the ideal penis. As everybody else's is too small too big or just not as pretty as mine.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

What if us guys went to the Doctor, and got that surgery that allows our penis to be out of our bodies more? By a few inches more non erect. So fully erect, we're all 8 - 9+ inches long now.

Would the ladies go crazy or keep that thing away from us???


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I deal penis. Anyone want some?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I honestly never gave it to much thought until I came to this forum. Now I think about it in depth every 5-6 weeks. Thanks TAM.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

RClawson said:


> I honestly never gave it to much thought until I came to this forum. Now I think about it in depth every 5-6 weeks. Thanks TAM.


I don't really think about it much in depth, but occasionally in length or breadth.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I have gotten over caring. Real easy. 

How?

The girls I WANT to bang, look like my favorite porn stars. Gianna Michaels, Daphne Rosen, and Jesse Jane. 

But the likelihood of that happening is 0%, because they are perfect. They have bodies that only 5% (complete guess) of the female population has, and have to work hard to keep the physique. 

And I probably don't measure up to what girls want. Because I can't get a body that looks like James Bond, and have the 9" personality like Ron Jeremy does. 
But they should get over it. 
Because they aren't going to get those guys either. 


So get over it. 
Penis ain't perfect? Who cares. 
Whoever you're putting it in probably isn't perfect either.


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

Not ideal so I guess I'll just half to use what I got so far no complaints !!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Another PENIS thread!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Another PENIS thread!


What? Where?

They're popping up everywhere, you just can't keep them down.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

One day my father unzipped his pants and whipped it out to show me. He pointed at it and said, "son this is the perfect penis."

I was so excited to share what I learned. That night I met up with my girlfriend. 

I unzipped my pants and whipped it out. I pointed at it and said, "sweetheart, this is my penis. And if it was three inches shorter, it would be perfect. "


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> What? Where?
> 
> They're popping up everywhere, you just can't keep them down.


:rofl:


----------

